# هل تعلم أن فصيلة دمك تكشف عن شخصيتك ؟؟؟



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*تكشف فصيلة دمك عن شخصيتك؟ 


طبقًا لمعهد يابانيّ يبحث في نوعية  فصائل الدّم, أكدت الأبحاث  أن  السمات الشّخصيّة التي تبدو على الأشخاص تتلاءم مع فصائل دمهم . لننظر كيف ذلك؟ 

الفصيلة

O
 تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه  تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .

الفصيلة

A
 تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و حسّاس و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء .

الفصيلة

B
 تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع  و مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا .

الفصيلة

AB
 قوي و متماسك, أنت بوجهٍ عامّ جيد و محبوب و دائمًا يطمئن لك من حولك . تتعامل بطبيعتك وبصدق  وعادل . من عيوبك أنك  متحفّظ, غير حذق, وتجد صعوبة في إتخاذ القرارت .



معلومات من ذهب

 فصائل الدم

الغذاء المناسب لكل منها 



فصيلة الدم A : 

            أنت ستصبح أكثر رشاقة على نظام فصيلة الدم A إذا تعودت على أكل الأطعمة المسموح لك بأكلها و حذف ما هو محظور أكله , فصيلة الدم A عكس الفصيلة O تماماً في نظام الأكل والتمثيل الغذائي للطعام الذي يأكله الأشخاص المنتمون للفصيلة O , فنجد أن أكل اللحوم الحيوانية تسرع من عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويصبح أكثر فعالية , بعكس تأثيرها على الأشخاص المنتمون إلى فصيلةA , حيث أن أكل اللحوم يجعل الشخص من فصيلة A متعب وأقل حركة وطاقة عن ما يأكله من البروتينات النباتية . ففصيلة الدم A تحتفظ بالماء في أجسام أصحابها عندما تبطء عملية التمثيل الغذائي , بينما فصيلة O تحرق جميع اللحوم كالوقود بدون أي أضرار في أجسادها . في حين أن فصيلة الدم A تخزن اللحوم الموجودة في الطعام كدهون في الجسم , لذلك اللحوم الحيوانية تسبب السمنة بالنسبة للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A , بينما هي غذاء جيد لـ O , و السبب في ذلك هو حموضة المعدة في O , بحيث نجد أن نسبة الحموضة في المعدة عالية جداً عندما يهضم اللحم بسهولة بدون أي مشاكل .
أما في فصيلة A فنسبة الحموضة منخفضة جداً .
و للتكيف مع هذا النوع يجب الإعتماد على المحاصيل الزراعية ( أي التحول إلى شخص نباتي ) .
منتجات الألبان : تهضم بضعف وبطء شديد مع A لذا فهي مزعجة وسيئة بسبب تفاعلات الأنسولين لأن منتجات الألبان مشبعة بالدهون لذا تسبب أضراراً بالقلب وتسبب مرض السكر والسمنة .
القمح : يعتبر من العناصر المختلطة في A يمكن لهذه الفصيلة أكل القمح ولكن ليس بكثرة لأن كثرته تسبب حموضة في عضلات وأنسجة الجسم وذلك بعكس O الذي ينمو بقوة على الأنسجة الحمضية فالقمح قاعدي لمن له فصيلة O بينما حمضي لمن له فصيلة A . 
وبالإضافة إلى أكل الأطعمة الصحية وقليلة الدهن والخضار والحبوب المتوازنة فإن فصيلة الدم A تحتاج للأكل الخفيف للحصول على الفائدة العامة والتأثيرات الجيدة 0 
ولذلك سنعطي دليل سريع لأهم وأفضل الأطعمة التي تفيد أو تضر بالجسم . 

فمن الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة الوزن : لأصحاب الفصيله A 
اللحوم : بطيئة الهضم وتخزن في الجسم كدهون وتزيد سموم الهضم .
مشتقات الألبان : تبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .
الفاصوليا القلوية : تتداخل مع إنزيمات الهضم وتبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .
القمح : يوقف ويثبط الأنسولين .
زيت الخضار : يساعد على الهضم الجيد ويمنع حفظ الماء في الجسم .
الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنزال الوزن : 
أطعمة الصويا : تساعد على الهضم وتمثيل الغذاء بسرعة . 

الخضار : تساعد على التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح وتسرع من حركة الأمعاء . :الأناناس : يساعد على سرعة حركة الأمعاء . 
للحصول على أفضـل نتائج فصيلة A يجب عليها الإمتناع عن تـناول اللحوم في نظام أكلها ، فمن المفروض أن هذه الفصيلة أشخاصها معرضين للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر وسرطان المعدة ، لذا يجب الإمتناع عن المحظورات و أكل كل ما هو مفيد للجسم . 

تكملة الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده للفصيله A 

نكمل ما يخص الفصيله A من حيث الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده والمحايده :
المحظورات :
اللحوم الحمراء بصفة عامة - الكبد - القلب – الأرنب – الخنزير – البط – الوز – البقر- الماعز .
المحايد : 
الدجاج – الديك الرومي ( التركي ) – الفروج ( صغار الدجاج ) 
الأسماك :
المفيد منها : السارديـن – السالمون – الماكريل – الكود – السمك الأبيـض – الرد سنابر ( الحمراء ) – القرش – التونة – سمك السيف .
المحظورات من الأسماك :
الكافيار – الجمبري – الضفادع – الكلامب ( CLAMP ) - المحار – الأستاكوزا – السلاحف – الأخطبوط – السمك الأزرق – قط البحر – الأصداف 

يمكن للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A إستخدام منتجات الألبان ولكن يجب الإمتناع عن الأشياء المصنعة من الحليب الكامل الدسم – وتحدد كمية البيض المستهلك . كما يمكن استخدام حليب الصويا واللبن الرائب والزبادي الكريمة الغير مدهنة و حليب الماعز كبديل جيد للحليب الكامل – جبن الصويا – معظم مشتقات الألبان أو الحليب غير مهضومة جيداً عند الأشخاص من هذه الفصيلة , وذلك لأن هذه الفصيلة تنتج مضادات حيوية للسكر الموجود في الحليب الكامل الدسم مع الفيوكوز FUCOSE يمثل TYPE BANTIGEN أي يمثل بروتين يسمى BANTIGEN وهذه الفصيلة ترفض أي شيء من هذا المركب التي تسبب المناعة الطبيعية لهذه الفصيلة , فالمضادات الحيوية التي تكونها هذه الفصيلة ترفض كل مشتقات الحليب الكامل الدسم ، فإذا كنت تعاني من حساسية من الحليب الكامل الدسم هذا يعني أن إفرازات الصدر تكون كثيرة مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي نتيجة إفراز كمية كبيرة من الإفرازات المخاطية التي تضر بالصدر وعادة هذا النوع يفرز أكثر من غيره من فصائل الدم بالنسبة للإفرازات المخاطية .
مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : 
جبن الصويا – وحليب الصويا .
مشتقات الحليب الغير ضارة ( المحايده ) :
جبن الغنم – حليب الغنم – المازولا – اللبن الزبادي – واللبن المثلج – اللبن الزبادي بالفواكه - جبن الفيتا الغنمي . 
المحظورات : 
الجبن الأمريكي – الجبن الأزرق – الزبدة – زبدة الحليب – جبن الشيدر – الكوتينج – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الآيس كريم – جبن البارميسان السويسري – الحليب الكامل الدسم 
الزيوت والدهون :
الدهون والزيوت غير مرغوبة لهذه الفصيلة إلا زيت الكتان و زيت الزيتون حيث يمكن استخدام ملعقة يومياً من زيت الزيتون للطبخ أو للسلطة لأنه يساعد على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول .
المفيد جداً : زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان 
المحظورات : زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت دوار الشمس . 
المكسرات والبذور : 
بما أن هذه الفصيلة مسموح لها بقليل من البروتين الحيواني لذلك فإن البروتينات النباتية الموجودة في المكسرات مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة كبذور دوار الشمس وبذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) واللوز البجلي واللوز السوداني مفيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة , يجب أكل اللوز دائماً لأن فيه مواد مضادة للسرطان ( Cancer Fighting Lectin ) . ويجب أكل قشر اللوز إذا كنت تعاني من مشاكل في المرارة , ويجب أكل زبدة اللوز بكمية بسيطة بدلاً من أكل اللوز بأكمله .
المفيد والمسموح : اللوز السوداني – زبدة اللوز – بندق – بذر القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) 
المسموح والمحايد : زبدة اللوز – الماكاديميا – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) اللوز البجلي – زبدة دوار الشمس بذور السمسم – زبدة السمسم ( الطحينة ) .
المحظورات : المكسرات البرازيلية – الكاجو – الفستق .
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

معلومه جميله 

ميرررسى على المعلومه يا مايكل 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا اخي مايكل

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

> b
> تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا .


*مرسي علي المعلومات الحلوة يا مايكل​*


----------



## fouad78 (2 أبريل 2009)

أنا a بس شخصيتي بتجمع بين الكل في نقاط وتختلف في نقاط تانية
ميرسي يا مايكل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ليكم علي مروركم


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أبريل 2009)

*



			o
تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
*مشكوووووور يا مايكل 
مع انه مش كلهم صح خصوصا هيدي تاعت الغرور و الغيرة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ريد روز علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

*الفصيلة

B +
تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا .

نشكر الرب عما أعطاه كلو للخير والبركة .
لكن وينو الأكل تبعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معي أنيميا مايكل .

انت مايكل شو فصيلة دمك بزعل تكون A أو  o  لأنك أهتميت فيهن. ههههه
الرب معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتييييير .
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الفصيلة
> 
> B +
> تحب الإستقلال. مستقيم و تحبّ عمل الأشياء بطرقتك الخاصة . مبدع و مرن, تتأقلم بسهولة مع أيّ وضع . لكنّ إصرارك على أن تكون مستقلاّ أحيانًا يمكن أن يتجاوز الحدّ و يصبح ضعفًا .
> ...




*هجبلك الأكل لحد عندك يا لي شربل

بس الحال من بعضه في الانيميا

انا فصيله دمي A اكيد زعلتي 30:

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل 

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## منصور بشرى (3 أبريل 2009)

برافو على هذه المعلومات وتكون ادق لوذكرت لينا المصدر عملا بمبدا التوثيق والرب يباركك


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

*


mikel coco قال:



هجبلك الأكل لحد عندك يا لي شربل

بس الحال من بعضه في الانيميا

انا فصيله دمي a اكيد زعلتي 30:

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل 

نورتي الموضوع​

أنقر للتوسيع...


قلت أنا أهتمامك فيهن مو طبيعي ... اوف a
بهيك نصيحتي آلك بيوم ميلادك لا تعاند تدابير الرب 
ورخي حالك لأنك بهيك تكون عصبي وينئصف عمرك 
و ما راح تلحق تعطيني الدليفري تبعي . هههههههه
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتيييير مايكل .

*​


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2009)

*طيب هى فصيلة b ملهاش نفس تاكل بقى ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا ميكيل ، على فكرة أنا وانت اتفقنا على نفس الموضوع ، أنا مبسوطة فهو يدعم الموضوع ويجعله يستحق القراءة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## لي شربل (4 أبريل 2009)

*


جيلان قال:



طيب هى فصيلة b ملهاش نفس تاكل بقى ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


منتظرين دكتور مايكل جيلان هو قال راح يوصل الأكل 
لحدا بني فصيلة  b 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> 
> منتظرين دكتور مايكل جيلان هو قال راح يوصل الأكل
> لحدا بني فصيلة  b
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
دليفارى يعنى وماله بس الى هيطلب منى فلوس هقطعه :11azy:*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 أبريل 2009)

a
 تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و حسّاس و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء .

_ثانكس معلومات حلوة كتير .....

يسلمو.._


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

منصور بشرى قال:


> برافو على هذه المعلومات وتكون ادق لوذكرت لينا المصدر عملا بمبدا التوثيق والرب يباركك



*
شكرا منصور علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> 
> قلت أنا أهتمامك فيهن مو طبيعي ... اوف a
> بهيك نصيحتي آلك بيوم ميلادك لا تعاند تدابير الرب
> ...




*اكيد مش فصيلتي لازم اهتم بيها :t30:

شكرا ليكي علي نصائحك الجميله والمهمه

وخصوصا في العصبيه اللي هتئصف عمري بدري

شكلك جايه علي طمع ومن عينيه طبعا بس كله بحسابه

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *طيب هى فصيلة b ملهاش نفس تاكل بقى ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه*




*ايون اي حد فصيله b ميكلش خالص

وكويس انتي ولي شربل اول اتنين نستريح منهم 

عقبال الباقيين 

شكرا علي مرورك يا جيجي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" يا ميكيل ، على فكرة أنا وانت اتفقنا على نفس الموضوع ، أنا مبسوطة فهو يدعم الموضوع ويجعله يستحق القراءة ، وربنا يباركك




*الشكر ليكي اختي علي مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع بمرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> 
> منتظرين دكتور مايكل جيلان هو قال راح يوصل الأكل
> لحدا بني فصيلة  b
> ...




*دكتور مايكل مين ولا اعرفه


اللي اسمه دكتور مايكل يودي الاكل دليفري​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> دليفارى يعنى وماله بس الى هيطلب منى فلوس هقطعه :11azy:*




*يعني عايزه دليفري وببلاش كمان

ايه الطمع ده كله

روحي للي شربل وهي تجبلك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2009)

معلومات حلوة
بس للاسف انا معرفش فصيله دمى 
ميرسى يا مايكل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> a
> تحبّ التّناسق والتنظيم وتميل للسلام . تتعامل بشكل جيد مع الآخرين و حسّاس و صبور و حنون .من عيوبك العناد و صعوبة اللاسترخاء .
> 
> _ثانكس معلومات حلوة كتير .....
> ...




*مرورك هو الاحلي

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## girgis2 (5 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا أخي مايكل على المعلومات المفيدة دي*

*وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:big35:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومات حلوة
> بس للاسف انا معرفش فصيله دمى
> ميرسى يا مايكل​




*روحي حللي واعرفي فصيله دمك يا كوكي

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا أخي مايكل على المعلومات المفيدة دي*
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:big35:*



*شكرا جرجس علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع ياجميل​*


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

> o
> تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .


*شكرا لموضوعك الجميل يامايكل*
*وفعلا انت عندك حق*
*جيت على الجرح *
**​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

> o
> تريد أن تكون زعيمًا, وعندما ترى شيئ ما وتريد الحصول عليه تواصل النّضال حتّى تناله . أنت رائد, مخلص, عاطفيّ و واثق . ومن عيوبك الغرور والغيرة و وتميل لتكون تنافسيّا جدًّا .



*شكرا لموضوعك الجميل يامايكل*
*وفعلا انت عندك حق*
*جيت على الجرح *
**​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا لموضوعك الجميل يامايكل*
> *وفعلا انت عندك حق*
> *جيت على الجرح *
> **​




*شكرا علي مرورك حبيبي


وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------

